# First E-pipe I Built



## Boer (15/8/14)

Came out nice but the first lip activate switch I built didn't work nicely so I switched it with a side button switch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Creative 1


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

Some nice work for a first!

I can only imagine your subsequent builds got better and better.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Boer (15/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Some nice work for a first!
> 
> I can only imagine your subsequent build only got better and better.


 
lol, Still in the _pipe_-line....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (15/8/14)

Boer said:


> Came out nice but the first lip activate switch I built didn't work nicely so I switched it with a side button switch.


Looks awesome @Boer !Like especially the fact that you split it in half. I think I must do this as well. I struggle getting the internals into my pipe. I'm not a gyny.  What module is in there?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Boer (15/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks awesome @Boer !Like especially the fact that you split it in half. I think I must do this as well. I struggle getting the internals into my pipe. I'm not a gyny.  What module is in there?


 
Hi Tyler, nothing bought on a shelf. All home made guts in there.

Will post some more pictures a bit later.

Loosely based on a replaceable coil like this (When I say coil, I mean just the silica rope and resitance wire - nothing else). 5c a coil replacement (including VAT)... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Boer (15/8/14)

It's a bit dirty but you can get a feel for the size of it here - (That's my pinki by the way)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 3


----------



## TylerD (15/8/14)

Boer said:


> Hi Tyler, nothing bought on a shelf. All home made guts in there.
> 
> Will post some more pictures a bit later.
> 
> Loosely based on a replaceable coil like this (When I say coil, I mean just the silica rope and resitance wire - nothing else). 5c a coil replacement (including VAT)... lol


Wow, that's awesome! Can't wait to see your other pics! That is true DIY!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (15/8/14)

Looks awesome @Boer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

@Boer that is very original! The ceramic insulator for the coil, is it from an old spark plug?


----------



## Boer (15/8/14)

One more quicky - not a pipe, a cigar....

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 2


----------



## WHeunis (15/8/14)

C'mon man!
Makin us all look bad!

Lock me in a room for a hundred years with the tools and materials, I wouldn't come out with any of that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boer (15/8/14)

The atty connection and replaceable coil idea originated a million years ago when we were still fooling around with 510's (Cigarette sized batteries). This picture below I believe was the original idea for modern cartridge type atty's...











I called it the "needle & pin" design. That's exactly what it is. A needle pinning the coil into a syringe needle connector.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (15/8/14)

Awesome stuff . We'll done . Big ups to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (15/8/14)

well done sir and thank you for the inspiration

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (15/8/14)

Well done. Most interesting thing ive seen here for a long time. You wanna post more photos, feel free, please.  
The pipe looks good, i think i'm beginning to like the idea. if i remember correctly, it looks something like an Oom Paul too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/14)

Wow, awesome stuff. As someone said, real DIY. Thank you for sharing with us.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (15/8/14)

damn meneer, dis nou blerrie nice werk daai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (16/8/14)

wow you really have an eye for detail sir

Impressed with your work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

Wow that's some very fine work there @Boer , nicely done sir! I love the look of that pipe, very classy, and that cigar looks epic! You've got some skill there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

I see some nice medals in this man's future... this is art!

@Boer if you can do more like this with more power I'm pretty sure you would have more than a few buyers lurking around here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Boer (17/8/14)

johan said:


> @Boer that is very original! The ceramic insulator for the coil, is it from an old spark plug?



Hi Johan,

No, I can't remember what they were called, but a number of cartridge type atomizers came out with these ceramic "cups". The picture below shows what one of these looked like. I think it was called a CE2 or something...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boer (17/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I see some nice medals in this man's future... this is art!
> 
> @Boer if you can do more like this with more power I'm pretty sure you would have more than a few buyers lurking around here



Haha BumbleBee, thanks for that....

I doubt I would ever consider creating these things for potential buyers - takes far too much time to make one... (And I get too attached to each one I make)

By the way, what follows is tongue in cheek:

P = IV (Power or Watts = Current (I) x Voltage)
V = IR (Voltage = Current x Resistance (Ohms))
I = V/R
so
P = (V^2)/R

Voltage doesn't change considerably no matter what Lithium Ion battery mod you're using. It's going to range between say 3.6 to 4.2V. The electronics will limit the current output depending on the resitance of the heating coil otherwise the chemical reaction of lithium ion will be irreversibly damaged and your battery will be useless.

In my opinion, if you get the balance right between the coil's resistance, surface area of evaporation for the juice and the heat produced by the coil you can pack a BIG punch in a small package....

The thing I've been using for the past 2 years - I call it "little beast", has truly stood the test of time against many. It costs me little more that 5c to replace the coil and wick, takes 5 minutes of my life every 2 weeks or so (I change it because I want to, not because I have to) and I can change the resistance of the coil to whatever I like. Personally I love a hot vape, with lot's of vapour and as much flavour as possible, and Throat Hit like an old Guiloise (the blue pack they used to sell 10 years ago)... 

My little beast delivers all these - and a standard eGo 900mAh battery will last me about 8 hours. More than enough for a nice game of golf, even if I have to go and look for the ball quite often.

I'll post some more on this build in a seperate thread a bit later.

PS. can do a dual coil in there as well. The only prerequisite is you need 20/20 vision or strong reading glasses or both 

(and a steady hand)

This is an old picture of the first prototype - looks a bit better now. The tube at the bottom is a removal tool to disasemble the whole thing to clean, change coils etc. This particular one is now in the hands of a friend who could not find an "off the shelf" product that delivers as much punch, flavour and TH.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (17/8/14)

Boer said:


> Haha BumbleBee, thanks for that....
> 
> I doubt I would ever consider creating these things for potential buyers - takes far too much time to make one... (And I get too attached to each one I make)
> 
> ...


 
Guiloise Blond .. Ah the old day's


----------



## johan (17/8/14)

Boer said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> No, I can't remember what they were called, but a number of cartridge type atomizers came out with these ceramic "cups". The picture below shows what one of these looked like. I think it was called a CE2 or something...


Thanks, must be well before I got involved with vaping.

via Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

Those little ceramic cups are still around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

@Boer now that I think of it. I have seen some of these image before...
Years ago yes... some one linked me to *this* image on IRC and was like WTF... 
I remember looking at that and not understanding what it was haha (only been vaping for 6 months)


anyway I wanted to ask you what finish is on that cigar? did you paint it? Mostly I would like to know what it will feel like in my hand. Is it kinda rubberised? Cause I feel like I want one, just with the right texture to it


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/14)

Boer said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> No, I can't remember what they were called, but a number of cartridge type atomizers came out with these ceramic "cups". The picture below shows what one of these looked like. I think it was called a CE2 or something...


Walter from Eciggies know this very well. I bought these back in the day from him, they were the best thing since sliced bread in those days. We could finally vape for a few hours without having to refill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boer (17/8/14)

MarkK said:


> @Boer now that I think of it. I have seen some of these image before...
> Years ago yes... some one linked me to *this* image on IRC and was like WTF...
> I remember looking at that and not understanding what it was haha (only been vaping for 6 months)
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

I searched for a picture of tobacco leaves, printed it on an A3 paper, cut it into strips and rolled it over my eGo battery and atomizer. Used Pratley putty to make an "ash tip", did some artwork on it with black ink and painted the whole thing with an epoxy paint to make it waterproof - not too difficult. It feels almost like the real thing, just harder and heavier off course. The texture however is real nice. Think I still have the original picture I used somewhere. Was years ago. 

Not too difficlut to do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

You sir are a true artist! 
I take my hat off to you!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/8/14)

Boer said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I searched for a picture of tobacco leaves, printed it on an A3 paper, cut it into strips and rolled it over my eGo battery and atomizer. Used Pratley putty to make an "ash tip", did some artwork on it with black ink and painted the whole thing with an epoxy paint to make it waterproof - not too difficult. It feels almost like the real thing, just harder and heavier off course. The texture however is real nice. Think I still have the original picture I used somewhere. Was years ago.
> 
> Not too difficlut to do.


 
Now that's a fine example of ... _'n Boer maak 'n plan_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne (17/8/14)

johan said:


> Now that's a fine example of ... _'n Boer maak 'n plan_


LOL..... You can say that again.

Awesome work @Boer

Reactions: Like 2


----------

